

This Is How a Prisoner of War Feels About Torture - juanplusjuan
http://m.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2014/12/John-Mccain-Speech-Senate-Republican-CIA-Torture-Report/383589/?single_page=true

======
gcb0
sadly, the generals safe at home think that any prisoner of war should be
court martialed because he didn't die trying to accomplish its mission.

see the reception the spy ship captain got when his crew was arrested by north
Korea. there were several calls for court martial when they were released.

